# We're picking it up tomorrow!!!



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

How excited are we? We pick up our Burstner 747 tomorrow morning. Can't wait. Hubby a bit nervous about driving it back!!

Taking it away next Wednesday to Longleat so will let you know how it goes.

Kirsty


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Kirsty

I don't know, how excited are you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Bet you can't wait. They are terrific vans and you will love it. Not sure I would be taking it to Longleat though, is that where the monkeys run all over it (probably wrong and only joking anyway).

Have a great day and if you are anywhere near Rutland MHF have a meet there this weekend, come and show us the van.........


stew


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I bet you will be in bed early tonight to make the time go faster  

Good luck with your new van. Don't forget to post some pics of it at Longleat.

Trevor


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Best of luck with it Kirsty hope all goes well. We like you are picking ours up 3rd of December and can't wait. 
Wobby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck, sure you will enjoy. Don't be put off by the postings about Fiat chassis. There is nothing to worry about.
Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Willows18 said:


> How excited are we? We pick up our Burstner 747 tomorrow morning. Can't wait. Hubby a bit nervous about driving it back!!
> 
> Taking it away next Wednesday to Longleat so will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Kirsty


Fantastic

Enjoy it.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Mmm have been a bit worried about fiat water problems, but at least we know about it now, so know what to look out for.

Re: monkeys at longleat there is no way we will be taking the m/h there!! will be going on safari bus!!!

Kirsty


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Good luck with the 747, I hope to be in your position early next year. 

Wise decision on the Safari Bus, I had a rear spoiler chewed along all edges by the Monkeys at Longleat a few years ago. No matter how I accelerated or braked, they just hung on and enjoyed the ride.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

good luck tomorrow know your just gonna love it,they are terrific vans..well the bit at the back is :lol: ONLY JOKING.

tell hubby not to worry about the length of it,he`ll get used to it in no time,a few miles I reckon.pay more attention to the height of the van though,easier to forget about that when your concentrating on length. :roll: 
Take your time on handover and check everything thoroughly .My personal handover took all day,from when they opened to when they closed at night,I kid you not.I was a pain in the butt,but you have to be.Enjoy the day.

steve


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

God I hope it doesn't take all day, kids might get a bit fed up and we have a party to go to in the evening (and have to watch the Rugby!!) We used to have a caravan so sort of thought things will be kind of similar? maybe not? Getting worried now!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Kirsty, you lucky things.... I can guess at your excitement...(I have to wait until about April/May next year for ours ;-( )

Have a great time, and it might be a good idea to take a recorder or some such with you for the handover, a video camera, as you will forget to much otherwise, but do take your time.

Is it not possible to leave the children for this handover or give them something to do... whilst you concentrate....

Have fun...

Carol


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Kirsty

You will love it ...the van is great.

If you need a checklist pm me in the morning and I can fire you over the one we used. It is rather long though  

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good advice about the kids.Not a kids sort of thing really,especialy when your trying to consentrate and take it all in.get shot of them.. :lol: 

steve


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> Kirsty
> 
> You will love it ...the van is great.
> 
> ...


Ed why don't you add it to the downloads, it may be relevant for other people picking up a motorhome....

Carol


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Carol

Good point and I will have a look tomorrow at how you do that. Not an expert in such things.

Ed


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We got our first ever motorhome in March this year and have loved it so much that we've sold the house and will be going away to the sun for the winter at the end of the month.
Its fantastic and you won't look back once you've started using it.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Download Done*

Carol

Download done ...I think.  Easier than I thought so another new skill courtesy of MHF...that's if it works of course...LOL

Ed


----------

